# Piranhas (AL): A pitoresca cidade colonial sertaneja e suas vibrantes cores no Vale do São Francisco



## legal (Aug 19, 2003)

Que escandalo de cidade! Lindissima!
Esta foto aqui merece destaque, mas todas as fotos ficaram belissimas!


----------



## del Marques (Mar 8, 2009)

Essas casas antigas, quando conservadas, dão um charme a cidade, mas quando não são.....


----------



## PetrusCity (Feb 4, 2019)

Tive a oportunidade de passar o final de semana nesta bela cidade. Muito bonita e lembra um pouco Triunfo


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

Ice Climber said:


> Ta bem bom esses codigos tudo quebrado nas legendas... É Jacare dos Homens, nao essa palavra em russo ai


:lol: 
Editei as palavras alienígenas...


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

Oi, Ice!! 

Tenho muita vontade de conhecer Piranhas...da vez que fui a Xingó, não deu tempo de dar uma passada.

Adorei as casinhas :lovethem:. Lembram as casinhas de São Felix, na Bahia. Se não me engano, lá é chamada de cidade presépio por conta delas... 

Morri só de ver a escadaria! :nuts: Robinho subiria numa respirada só, creio...hahahaha

Ótimas fotos como sempre, migo! 

bjks e :hug:

PS. Você sabe de quem é a estátua do violonista?


----------



## EmyJaraguá (Jul 16, 2011)

Que cidade linda e agradável, adorei.
Parabéns Ice.


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Déa_ said:


> Oi, Ice!!
> 
> Tenho muita vontade de conhecer Piranhas...da vez que fui a Xingó, não deu tempo de dar uma passada.
> 
> ...


Obrigado Déa!!! Esqueci de por, é Altemar Dutra!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

ThePetrolinense said:


> Tive a oportunidade de passar o final de semana nesta bela cidade. Muito bonita e lembra um pouco Triunfo


desse ser uma cidade gostosa de passar o fds, a noite. Regiao tem vocação turística.

Quero conhecer melhor o interior pernambucano agora


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

ewertonrichard said:


> Observação interessante, poucas pessoas reparam nisso. Aqui na Paraíba de fato ocorre que as cidades da Zona da Mata e Agreste terem um urbanismo feio (em alguns casos chegam a ser semelhantes as periferias das cidades maiores), já nas cidades do sertão, mesmo as vezes sendo até mais pobres, possuem um ambiente bem mais agradável.


Conheço algumas cidades paraibanas mais para o interior (além de Campina Grande), como Patos, Souza, etc... E é bem por aí. 

Ainda acho o interior da PB e do RN os mais atraentes do NE, com a devida vênia a essa querida região.


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Mto legal ter compartilhado essas imagens conosco, Ice.

Chagou a fazer o passeio do Cânion do Xingó?

Quando fui a Piranhas, fui pelo interior de SE. Grata surpresa vê-la aqui. Mto pitoresca a cidade. 

Lembro-me de ter almoçado naquele restaurante no topo do Morro com aquela escadaria, após ficar nadando boa parte da manhã no São Francisco. A brisa e a rede eram mto convidativas a um cochilo (impossível resistir). 

Não sei se ainda tem (já faz uns 3 ou 4 anos), mas na frente da antiga estação tem um café. Simples, mas aconchegante. Baita pedida para encerrar o dia, indo até o topo da torre. 

Depois de ter rodado praticamente todo o interior do NE, coloco Piranhas no top 5 da região. Não sei se é pq fui sem esperar mta coisa ou um lugar não mto agradável. Mas o clima da cidade me surpreendeu. 

De novo, Ice, valeu pelo registro.


----------



## cassianoitu (Feb 12, 2009)

linda cidade..A proposito esse foi o lugar que o ator da globo se afogou?


----------



## Robson Braga (Sep 17, 2009)

A cidade realmente parece ter uma ambiência bem gostosa pra se turistar rsrs

Passar um dia nessas águas, com todo o cuidado com as correntes do rio, obviamente, e percorrer essas ruas e escadarias apreciando o casario preservado faz valer a viagem com toda a certeza.


----------



## Robson Braga (Sep 17, 2009)

cassianoitu said:


> linda cidade..A proposito esse foi o lugar que o ator da globo se afogou?


Foi em Canindé, do outro lado do rio, já em Sergipe.


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Geoce said:


> Mto legal ter compartilhado essas imagens conosco, Ice.
> 
> Chagou a fazer o passeio do Cânion do Xingó?
> 
> ...


Voce sempre me surpreende com a quantidade de lugares que conhece hahahahaha


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

cassianoitu said:


> linda cidade..A proposito esse foi o lugar que o ator da globo se afogou?


Como disse o Robson, foi em Canindé do Sao Francisco (SE). Mas é bem próximo.


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Robson Braga said:


> A cidade realmente parece ter uma ambiência bem gostosa pra se turistar rsrs
> 
> Passar um dia nessas águas, com todo o cuidado com as correntes do rio, obviamente, e percorrer essas ruas e escadarias apreciando o casario preservado faz valer a viagem com toda a certeza.


Faltou voce meu amigo!! :banana:


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Obrigado a todos!!! Proxima que postarei sera Laranjeiras-SE


----------



## sebobprata (Dec 7, 2010)

Ice Climber said:


> Obrigado a todos!!! Proxima que postarei sera Laranjeiras-SE


^^
No aguardo:lol::lol:


----------



## abrandao (Sep 8, 2006)

Belas imagens, Ice! 
Piranhas é uma cidade que realmente surpreende, inclusive pelas opções de lazer (passeios, restaurantes, hotéis) que já possui. E essa estação de trem perdida no meio do sertão? Linda demais! 
Valeu pelo registro!


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Ice Climber said:


> HAHAHA
> 
> Paparazzi em tudo que é lugar.
> 
> ...


Achei a cidade deserta, imaginei ser domingo....:lol:


----------

